# As Expected, Audi A1 Sportback Nears Production. Spied in Matte Red.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this shot we found over on BlogAutomobile.fr. Yes, this is the A1 5-door, expected to be dubbed Sportback. Unlike other Sportbacks based on hatchbacks (really just the A3), the A1 appears more to be a 5--door take on the usual A1 greenhouse... more like the original A3 design than the current one with unique greenhouse and rear bodywork.

Check out high-res after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

